# I need to find a home for one 5 mo old neutered male bunny.



## Cheyrul (Jun 25, 2011)

He had been adopted with 2 of his litter mates but the guy could not keep all 3. He was born on Jan 14. Neutered on about June 6. He is fairly sweet, desperately wants to be with his 2 sisters but attacks his neutered brother, who is very submissive and my favorite (so darn it he cannot get away with that!) he is caged in the same room as the other bunnies because I have a small house and was never planning on having bunnies ... the daddy bunny is very aggressive to Maxwell and it is not fair. We have had 2 mishaps where Cookie Monster got out and attacked Max, one was my fault for not securing clamping the cage door shut with 2-3 clamps, which allowed Cookie to scooch thru the door. I was holding Max tonight and found 3 bite marks, one was big to me, all were mostly completely healed.
Cookie even tries to bite Max thru the cage. I think Max would probably be fine with Cookie if he did not attack him, but he does.
Please help. I am overwhelmed and do not want Max hurt and I am not particularly found of him spraying me when he is out exercising. Or my walls. ssd: Max is white with a black spot on one ear, black lined blue eyes and has a few small spots on his back. I could probably post pictures or email them to anyone interested. He is a sweet bunny who is not currently interested in anyone but the girl bunnies, however he is gentle and will allow you to hold him, does prefer but allows it. Likes his head rubbed and tolerates nail clippings fine. I would prefer he be an indoor bunny because we live in SW FLA and I just read the thread about overheated bunnies  
Oh, he is mostly box trained in his cage. I think once he is rid of his hormones he and not around a dominant male and girls, he would be fine. He only pees and leaves poops around the other bunny cage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Cheyrul (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so struggling. No one wants this sweet bunny, at least no one from our social groups, church and family. I am so hesitate to put him on Craiglist or post him up at a pet store(well, not him personally but his photo and stats) as I fear someone will less than wonderful intent will take him for their snake or something. 
I am considering calling a private petting zoo person our church used for its live nativity scene. The woman never left her pets unattended, she stayed personally to supervise children and people to make sure people offered food to the goats, cow and donkey correctly as to not get bit or tease, etc. However, the church did not have bunnies at the nativity so I am not sure how she handles her rabbits.


----------

